# Finally fishing at Surfside



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Started out at access 4 and got the heck beat out of me for a quick 5 keepers, all on plastic shown tied on, and they shut off around 7. Headed down to the octagon to find much calmer waters but the fish had quit biting there as well.
Had already fileted one up before I snapped to take pictures. Kept 5. So glad the surfs getting fishable and the trout are there finally. It's been a long winter without a trout wade fix. Gonna hit it again with my brother and nephews in the morning. Tight lines all.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Atta boy! Nice!! Good news about the surf turning on. Hope to be able to hit it soon.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Wher'ed you plug in the mister Twister?


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Buccees I think. If not it was at Academy in Lake Jackson.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

steve holchak said:


> Wher'ed you plug in the mister Twister?


Are you talking about my Piranha Electric Knife? If so, I plugged it up in my driveway.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

fish cleaner said:


> Are you talking about my Piranha Electric Knife? If so, I plugged it up in my driveway.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


I have the saltwater version its blue I love it. All I could see was your tailgate thought maybe it was a 12 volt. Nice fish!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bad *** ol rod


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Bad *** ol rod


*X 2 !!*


----------

